
Tell HN NYC: Hackers & Founders #3, This Thursday (7/30) at Shake Shack, 6PM - daveambrose
http://anyvite.com/events/home/au8spqqzj3
======
agotterer
The hackers and founders meetups have been great. They consistently bring
30-60 people. I have made a ton of great connections and met some really
interesting people. Its worth checking out if you haven't been! See everyone
Thurs.

~~~
daveambrose
Couldn't agree more!

I wonder if we can break a record with this week's event, maybe 70? Come on
NYC!

------
kristiandupont
On a related note, the first Sun, Sand and Startups meetup in Barcelona is
tomorrow night. Come and join if you are in the area!

<http://www.sunsandandstartups.com>

------
alexbosworth
Ooh the shake shack - when I was last in NYC I had to wait like 2 hours in
line for a burger there, but it was worth it

------
EGF
Definitely going to try to make this one - first time. I am have randomly met
some fellow HN contributors, but never actually gone to a meetup.

------
kobs
I may try to make it to this meetup since I'll be leaving the city in 2 weeks.

------
dustineichler
Great, i'm flying into town tonight. i'm going to try and make this.

------
jreposa
I always miss HN meetups, since they always seem to coincide with digital
DUMBO.

~~~
daveambrose
Why not come to this week's event for a different change of scenery and
people?

~~~
jreposa
would love to, but we are on the panel this month and giving away a few prizes
via our Rolladeck application

